# What do you do for a living?



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

little survey to see what we all do when were not on pfury. what you do, how much you like it and if its anything you see yourself doing for years to come?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Im a machinist apprentice (journeyman in july 08') for the federal gov't of canada. Work on the navy base in town, but im a civilian so its all good haha. I've been there since july 04 and i plan to be there until i retire (if all goes well)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im an auto tech. i WOULD have well over 4 years experience but i decided to test the waters on the other side of the fence this summer. turns out i liked what i did. so i went back to a service shop, now im slowly getting my tools back and will continue on my certifications. been an interesting summer, cant wait to stay steady employed again


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

A.S.E Certified mechanic

i've been working at a independant shop for 3years ans 3 years at a shop before this job

i like my job. i have a whole building to myself lol

i dont have to worry about working with some doushe


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Resort real estate broker in a small beach town. Been in real estate for about 3 years and i love it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> A.S.E Certified mechanic
> 
> i've been working at a independant shop for 3years ans 3 years at a shop before this job
> 
> ...


<--knew that lol

my last week as an accountant was when you and me really got to know eachother j, we were online at work all damn day haha


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Mechanical engineer.
I design plumbing systems in skyscrapers.
not sure i dreamed of doing it when i was a kid, but i love it now.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im working for my dad's mining company. ive been doing it for a while, but only getting paid for it for a year.lol. right now it is just to fill the void while i work towards my engineering degree. from there i can stay with the company and go work in thailand, or stay locally. it all depends what engineering faculty i choose.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> im working for my dad's mining company. ive been doing it for a while, but only getting paid for it for a year.lol. right now it is just to fill the void while i work towards my engineering degree. from there i can stay with the company and go work in thailand, or stay locally. it all depends what engineering faculty i choose.


engineering is a great field. i was going to attempt a career in that but i cant afford school. mechanics is something i like doing and it doesnt really require school, just know how and certifications anyone can test with for a small fee. 
stick with school for sure. that goes for everyone whose in school right now


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

junior systems test engineer at infinity ward and freelance animator/artist


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Framing and Roughing in Houses for Monarch, Mattamy,


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm a Broadcast Systems Engineer...

I love my job and have been in the field over 10 years...

I went to school for Audio Engineering, but after school took a job with a company that designs and builds television studios, control rooms, equipment rooms, etc. and fell in love with the buis.

I have only been at my current company for 10 months, but plan on staying a VERY LONG TIME for many reasons...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's funny, but the length of time that I've been at my job doesn't qualify for any of those choices...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Sex Bomb said:


> It's funny, but the length of time that I've been at my job doesn't qualify for any of those choices...


How is that even possible, how, HOW!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Look closelier...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Sex Bomb said:


> Look closelier...


Haha i caught it now


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

product development engineer at an plastic injection molding company. I work for company that makes mostly OEM plastic parts. Its fun,very diverse, and product development is always interesting. I manage projects, design parts and prototypes, design injection molds(machine shops are awesome!), and other related tasks.

I have a degree in mechanical engineering.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im surprised no one siad theyre a female body inspector yet
yuk yuk


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i forgot to mention that i lvoe where i work.

- every first friday of the month we have a "first friday". basically a party, we get a keg and tons of alcohol and just chill. on especially rowdy nights we play kings cup.

- company takes us to watch movies sometimes. the entire company got free tickets to watch the horrible film called spiderman3.

- free trip to vegas (with 1 guest) for the call of duty 4 wrap party. our room was paid for at the hard rock hotel, vip entrance into "body english" (the club), and we rented out the lounge where metal skool played exclusively for us. also added was catered food and open bar. we also got a $50 to play at the tables.

- holiday parties. for thanksgiving we had catered turkey and fixings and such with wine. xmas we're also getting catered. additionally, we're getting a 2 week paid vacation.

- awesome group of people to work with in the most laid back work environment that i've ever been in. this is the only corporate place i've worked where the studio heads curse regularly and don't care if anyone else does either.

- entertainment room. in our break room we have a pool table, arcade, fooseball table, etc.

it's just a great place to work and i'd hate to ever leave.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I kinda fell into what I do.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^Sounds like an awesome place hyphen!

When you said the people curse regularly it reminded me of my job! All the foremans and management swear on a regular basis and it just makes people feel comfortable believe it or not..Because we can curse too and sometimes people do it without even noticing haha.
But its good to know you wont get crap for it.

I work in a meat processing plant. I'm in the shipping/receiving warehouse so its not so bad, just freezing cold!
I've been here for 5 years part-time now and hopefully after I finish my business program at school in '09 i'll be doing my own thing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, its amazing how a little thing like allowing swearing gives people comfort


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm an Industrial Engineer, ex-Business System Analyst in a hospital..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hyphen said:


> yeah, its amazing how a little thing like allowing swearing gives people comfort


You should hear the directors and producers on the intrcom system when someone screws up during a live show!!

Good thing we don't record talk back like a lot of other networks do...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a criminologist... working with delinquent youths in Montreal.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

small business owner.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

currently studying to become a landscape engineer.

so far its all good!

i do have an exam in 14 days and about 600 pages about geology to consume, but ill get there!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm a senior systems analyst at an insurance company. Work on internet & intranet applications for agents & customers. Also do some database work too. Not the most exciting work in the world but I enjoy the people I work with, my boss is f*cking awesome, we have cook outs, pot lucks, team outings, and just a blast working with people. Its weird though, I'm the 2nd youngest person (25 years old) on the team. Guy younger than me is married (23) and I'm the only single person so happy hour gets kinda lonely.







The next youngest person is 10 years older than me. The guys all warn me to get all the toys I want now cause when you get a wife, she won't let you. Pretty funny listening to all the peopel bitch about the SO and then try to convince me to get married. The nice thing is I get to learn alot of sh*t from the older crowd here. Need help/advice on how to fix sh*t around the house, got a guy to ask for that. Need advice on work, everyone here can help out.

No one cares how I dress cause they know I do a good job, where tennis shoes everyday. For being a corporate job I never saw myself sitting at a desk but its not too bad. I curse all the time, so does my coworkers, leave when I want as long as my work gets done, free gym membership, paid vacation, plus paid time off for other random things, just little stuff like that.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I retired in aug '02. This year when my youngest started school I took a 4 hour a day job at the school for fun. So now I see my kids all day long, have an easy little job, have all the days off the kids do, and have alot of fun.

The best jobs are the ones you do for free.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Armed Security for Lucent Technologies. It's pretty much just a transition job I got after the military to keep myself busy while I'm attending college. Hopefully by this time next year I'll be working my way into Air Marshall out of Chicago O'Hare. Hopefully.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Full time student currently pursuing a Masters in Legal Studies.

Up until the end of October I was working a shitty retail job at Best Buy and have consistently had jobs I have not particularly liked or quickly grew bored of for years. I've had a job since I was about 6 years old when I first started passing papers in my neighbourhood. The only exception to this was the 10 months or so I spent living/traveling Europe. (At that time I had no jobs but lived off of money I had saved up prior to going.)

I love my schooling, however, and now treat it as work more or less. I spend about 8-10 hours a day working on school stuff from Monday to Saturday with Sundays off to relax and do chores around the house (tank cleaning, vacuuming, etc). I'm working on final papers right now, have about 3 or 4 side projects in the works (for conferences, publications) and am working on my thesis as well... It's very time consuming but I love every second of it. My goal this year is to get myself published in at least two academic journals so I can start earning a reputation in the field and develop my academic personality.

Anyway... I've blabbed on too long. I'll just say that despite having had to take out my first student loan ever, I'm still incredibly pleased with how things are going at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I am currenly working at P-Fury Headquarters doing odd jobs for cash such as:

-Picture Finder for the Funny Pictures Thread.

-Changing Gross Gurke's bedpan when it's overflowing.

-Polishing the giant chrome rims on Raphael's car and shining his gold jewelry.

-Feeding Jiggy, whose still locked in the Padded Room in the basement.

I aspire one day to become a Test Pilot for water slides.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

test pilot for water slides ftw!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> i forgot to mention that i lvoe where i work.
> 
> - every first friday of the month we have a "first friday". basically a party, we get a keg and tons of alcohol and just chill. on especially rowdy nights we play kings cup.
> 
> ...


blah blah blah blah blah... where's my allowance? ;P

this is the only reason why i hate hyphen.

other than that.... i <3 u

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I am an Executive Assistant in Hollywood, CA.

Assistance League of Southern California(ALSC), committed to caring for those with critical needs since 1919, has given hope to hundreds of thousands of people over the past eight decades. From volunteer operated services for children to professionally staffed programs for the elderly, ALSC specializes in giving the neediest people the opportunity to lead productive, independent lives.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I am a Financial Aid Officer at a private college in Downtown LA. I love what I do....
My benefits are the best and work is kick back. I guess I have always been good with numbers.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I refuse to answer on the grounds that, until next August, my length of time at my current job won't be covered by the poll...this actually will make a lot of sense when my job is revealed.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Sex Bomb said:


> I refuse to answer on the grounds that, until next August, my length of time at my current job won't be covered by the poll...this actually will make a lot of sense when my job is revealed.


really


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Really...


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Im a A.S.E Master Auto Tech of 16 years, working for the same independant shop for the last 10.
Kind of kicking my self in the ass for turning a hobby into a carreer, but what the hell, I make really great money and Im in the middle of buying the buisness so I really can't complain too much..

R.T.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

microbiologist for a biopharmaceutical company

not a bad job, went to UW for it.


----------



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

Facility Tech for Verizon..........Currently installing FIOS, sometimes 7 days a week! Have been with Verizon almost 8 years now.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

chrisallen said:


> Facility Tech for Verizon..........Currently installing FIOS, sometimes 7 days a week! Have been with Verizon almost 8 years now.


can you hook it up with phones?!!!!! =P


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I refuse to answer on the grounds that, until next August, my length of time at my current job won't be covered by the poll...this actually will make a lot of sense when my job is revealed.


stripper?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Only in your dreams, big boy.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

no more sex bomb ehh?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Not this week.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Well now that NFL europe is gone and I got hurt on the practice squad of Oakland I am out a job.









Getting better and nursing the ankle...and looks

Well AFL is looking good, New Orleans Vodoo or AFL2 Stockton Lightning...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Curley said:


> Well now that NFL europe is gone and I got hurt on the practice squad of Oakland I am out a job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you jonathan orr?

childawg, i always thought you were a PhD student/Math dept TA.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

I build custom kitchen cabinets. If you live in "mosler lofts" (seattle) I built your cabinets http://www.moslerlofts.com/ . If you plan on living in "The Encore" (portland) I'm building your cabinets right now http://encorepearl.com/content/interiors_renderings.html. And If you plan on living in "Canal Station" in seattle I will be building your cabinets soon http://www.canalstation.com/. I supervise half the shop as well as do all the individual tasks to help speed thigns up. Hopefully me saying that wont get me in sh*t if there not making it known the kitchens are made in Canada LOL.

I love my job, but right now the dead lines are fucked. Its hard to live your life busting your ass everyday with it never being enough. The weekend come fast, which is good so I can get shitfaced and get work of my mind. But at the same time with the weekends coming fast my deadlines also come to fast.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Well now that NFL europe is gone and I got hurt on the practice squad of Oakland I am out a job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every thought of trying out for the CFL? they've improved dramatically over recent years.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> Well now that NFL europe is gone and I got hurt on the practice squad of Oakland I am out a job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you jonathan orr?

childawg, i always thought you were a PhD student/Math dept TA.
[/quote]

Ph. D. student at UIUC and professor at ISU, yeah, you're right.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what does PhD stand for?????


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Own two cigar stores....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Own two cigar stores....


knew that









still wonders what ph.d stands for


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Own two cigar stores....


knew that









still wonders what ph.d stands for
[/quote]

p*ssy Handler degree-IDK


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i forgot i was on the internet...stands for doctor of philosophy


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Own two cigar stores....


knew that









still wonders what ph.d stands for
[/quote]

p*ssy Handler degree-IDK
[/quote]

/Thanks AK for not using the other five-lettered p-word...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Own two cigar stores....


knew that









still wonders what ph.d stands for
[/quote]

p*ssy Handler degree-IDK
[/quote]

I thought it was pimpin' hoes degree??

I'm graduating this month with my bachelor's. I work at a detox center until I am done with the law enforcement licensing program here in MN. Then I will be off to arrest people.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ not to protect and serve...arrest people lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Im learning to become a machinist in college right now i like it a lot, i am making a shitload of cool stuff and i can make some pipes and stuff with machines!


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

I enjoy my work.

Plumbing and Fire Protection Designer.
Great boss! this year after 3 years of a boss who looked like Mr. Spacely from the Jetsons.
Same height, bald head and mustache. What a headcase.

Also a Volunteer EMT and Auxiliary Police Officer and Side work as a freelance Financial Advisor, Entrepreneur. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ha i work at a pet store(im 19). I have been workin there for about 4 1/2 years now. Im also a full time student studying business. I plane on owning the business one day, who knows.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I work at Valmont Industries in Valley, Ne. I'm sure some of you have seen the giant irrigation systems in corn/bean fields. My department actually machines all the gearboxes for each system. I operate expensive robots and expensive CNC lathes. It's not my dream job like being a professional pimp, but it pays most of the bills.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

I work for a construction supply company in nanaimo...I pack drywall into buildings...good money but very heavy work.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Ha i work at a pet store(im 19). I have been workin there for about 4 1/2 years now. Im also a full time student studying business. I plane on owning the business one day, who knows.


ill tell u right now ava...thats a great career choice! not a damn thing wrong with working anywhere. work is work man. and your degree your persuing, i guarentee you, you will be making more than the best of us if your ambitious about it.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i work at a metal fabrication shop. i am a welder, we make lots of scaffolding, fences, power distribution boxes for movies, pressure vessels, etc.. i enjoy it and have been there over 8 years


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im a full time cook who only gets part time hours. im getting fed up with it, so f*ck this company. if you're ever in the northeast, dont eat at the 99 restaraunt...we can't cook, the food sucks, and the managers are pieces of sh*t.









anyway im ranked 9th overall on my local PD's preference list, so hopefully i'll get a call by the summer.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

*I HATE my job!-* Actually the job itself I don't mind but it pays horrible (thank god for overtime)
*Been employed over 5 years-* 8 years and 4 months
*How did I end up working here?!-* Unfortunately I know exactly how I ended up here.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Ha i work at a pet store(im 19). I have been workin there for about 4 1/2 years now. Im also a full time student studying business. I plane on owning the business one day, who knows.


ill tell u right now ava...thats a great career choice! not a damn thing wrong with working anywhere. work is work man. and your degree your persuing, i guarentee you, you will be making more than the best of us if your ambitious about it.
[/quote]

Thanks for the reply, I really hope the business thing works out for me. My boss makes good money but not good enough for him. He has told me many times that he would sell it to me, as long as i finish shcool. He's doing that to modivate me to kick some ass in college lol.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

PHD....

Doctor of Philosophy, abbreviated Ph.D. (American English) or PhD (British English) for the Latin Philosophiæ Doctor, meaning "teacher of philosophy", (or, more rarely, D.Phil., for the equivalent Doctor Philosophiæ) is an advanced academic degree. In the English-speaking world it has become the most common denomination for a research doctorate and applies to graduates in a wide array of disciplines in the sciences and humanities. The Ph.D. has become a requirement for a career as a university professor or researcher in many fields. In addition, many Ph.D. graduates go on to careers in government departments, NGOs, or in the private sector.

The detailed requirements for award of a Ph.D. vary throughout the world, however there are a number of common factors. A candidate must submit a thesis or dissertation consisting of a suitable body of original academic research, which is in principle worthy of publication in a peer-refereed context, and must defend this work before a panel of expert examiners appointed by the university (in the form of an oral exam sometimes referred to - at least in the United Kingdom, Ireland and India, and elsewhere in the Commonwealth - as a viva, and in the United States simply as the "oral defense"). As Dinham and Scott (2001) point out, "One of the most often stated requirements of doctoral research is that it should be an original and significant contribution to knowledge in the discipline in which it was conducted" (Dinham & Scott, 2001, p45). These authors note how at one time, as much as 10.8% to 15.5% of research in Australia was conducted by research students there. There is usually a prescribed minimum period of study (typically two to three years full time) which must take place before submission of the thesis (this requirement is usually waived for academic staff submitting a portfolio of peer-reviewed published work).

The candidate may also be required to successfully complete a certain number of advanced courses relevant to their area of specialization. In some countries (the US and Canada, for example), most of the universities require coursework for Ph.D. degrees. In many other countries (especially those, such as the UK, which have a greater degree of specialisation at the undergraduate level) there is no such condition in general. It is not uncommon, however, for individual universities or departments to specify analogous requirements for students not already in possession of a master's degree. Universities in the non-English-speaking world have begun adopting similar standards to those of the Anglophone Ph.D. for their research doctorates (see, for example, Bologna Process).


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I sell suits to pay the bills, and go to school full time.

I want to be a foriegn diplomat.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im totally dying to find a cash cow for second income. i would love to get a product line on ebay or something i could make easy money from


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im totally dying to find a cash cow for second income. i would love to get a product line on ebay or something i could make easy money from


My buddy has just started doing the whole e-bay thing. He is becoming an official buisness in a way. He is getting legal to start buying at whole sale prices. In about a week or two he is buying a program that looks up all the whole sellers without having to go threw google waisting ur time. They also will drop ship the items for you sometimes. So u just have the company send it out to them for you.


----------

